# Timberwolf dog food



## rena (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, 
I am new to this forum. I wanted to join because I am looking for a new food for one of my dogs. I have some on TOTW Pacific Stream - but one of them has had some issues. I am researching some dog foods and I like the sounds of Timberwolf. I can't find stores that have it. They might have some now, but after they sell what they have they say, they aren't getting more. So, I was wondering why is it so hard to find if it is such a good food?
I thought this might be the place to find the answer.

And if not Timberwolf what other food would you suggest? My dog is currently on Natural Balance Bison. So looking for something that is pretty similar or clean. 

Thanks!
Rena


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I used to feed timberwolf a long time ago, but they changed their formulas and increased the prices, I think theres better foods on the market for less. 

I recommend acana or orijen. 
Champion Petfoods | Where to Buy


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a partial list I made up

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick, before grain.
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11.	Artemis

The B list
1. GO, the rest of their products.
1. The rest of Merrick
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness super 5 mix
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Natures Logic
11. Pinnacle
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!(mainly because of cost)
14. Now, the rest of their products.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rena said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. I wanted to join because I am looking for a new food for one of my dogs. I have some on TOTW Pacific Stream - but one of them has had some issues. I am researching some dog foods and I like the sounds of Timberwolf. I can't find stores that have it. They might have some now, but after they sell what they have they say, they aren't getting more. So, I was wondering why is it so hard to find if it is such a good food?
> I thought this might be the place to find the answer.
> 
> ...


earthborn hollisstic is hands down the best food in my opinio


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> earthborn hollisstic is hands down the best food in my opinio


You used to say that about Canidae, before you broke up with them.

In my honest opinion, there is no such thing as "the best food". There are just too many factors involved in deciding what works for your dog.

For me, the "best" food would be:

1) It is within my budget
2) It is easy for me to get
3) It is all-natural 
4) My dog(s) like the taste and thrive on it.

That is what makes it "the best" for each dog owner. There is absolutely no point in feeding a certain brand if it is hard to get, too expensive, your dog doesn't like it, and has loose stool or whatever when fed it.

Just sayin ....


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> You used to say that about Canidae, before you broke up with them.
> 
> In my honest opinion, there is no such thing as "the best food". There are just too many factors involved in deciding what works for your dog.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree...there is no such thing as the best food. That really depends on your dog. :thumb:


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

*Interesting Findings*

I've fed most of the Grain Free Foods:
Fromm S&T
Petcurean ENDURANCE
Origen Senior and LBP both old and new composition
Merrick BG Chicken
TOTW PS and Wetlands
Canidae
EVO Chicken before P&G
Wilderness Chicken
Timberwolf
ACANA
Of all of these, the food that bothered them the most was the EVO. It was probably due to the high fat % because they are having no problem with Orijen.
I have just ordered a bag of Earthborn's new Great Plains Feast formula(no taters).
What I have proven to myself in this rotational diet is that, at least for my standard poodles, there is a wide variety of foods that they thrive on equally. For me the decision of what food to use is a matter of:
1. How I percieve the company who makes the food, or puts the food together, and their involvement in recall issues
2. My budget, and
3. How the various food rating websites rank the food with respect to ingredients and their %. There's no way the consumer can know everything about what is in the food.
I am absolutely sure that there is no perfect dog food, it's what works best for your dog in your eyes. Problem is the target moves everytime the formulations change.
Timberwolf is no longer carried in my local area because they priced themselves out of the marketplace a few years ago.
Mike


----------

